# Macro With A Smartphone And Laser Pointer



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Some members apologise for piccies of watches and clocks taken with a smartphone. Take a look at this, and if you are handy with a few tools, ...

http://www.snotr.com/video/12153/How_to_use_a_laser_pointer_to_turn_your_smartphone_into

Mike

If this link is not approved, Mods please delete. Thanks.


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Pretty cool....would it work for an ordinary point and shoot camera???


----------



## W44NNE (Aug 5, 2013)

That's genius! May try and get my friend to help me build one, thanks!


----------



## Time Bomb (Dec 28, 2013)

That's fantastic. Its amazing how simple things can work so effectively.


----------



## YuriLori (Feb 24, 2014)

You think this will work for most cameras?

I have a Samsung note, and the cameras are pretty good with those.

Got some pretty good shots with that previously, and some very close, almost macro focus, just with manual adjustments, but only so far you can go. Look forward to giving it a try.


----------



## johnny8977 (Aug 2, 2014)

I know this is an old thread but that's amazing. So simple. Very tempted to do one myself to show the kids bugs etc. I would imagine this'll work with any smartphone camera - just the better the camera the better the pics. It's the lens from the laser that makes it possible afterall. The camera is just the way of photoing that.


----------

